# Sparrows?



## crackedcorn (Mar 26, 2002)

My mother found a young sparrow. 









Anybody knowledgeable about sparrows or small birds and have any information or suggestions for me? I'm really not sure what I'm doing. Maybe you could tell me what you would do to feed this bird, and please do not skip any details.

For now, I'll be following the advice here: http://www.starlingtalk.com/babycare.htm 

Many thanks

[This message has been edited by crackedcorn (edited August 12, 2003).]


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

I dont know much about sparrows, but I have heard that canned cat food is safe for a start, or dog food that is soaked in water. Is he eating big food yet? Have you offered water? You have to be very careful to not get food down his windpipe. Your baby looks like he is almost ready to fledge, he appears fully feathered, is he? Does he make attempts to fly? Is there a bird rescue near you? I am in Michigan and have numbers if you are near Metro detroit area.
I am sure there are more rehabbers on this list that can help you more than I can, and they will be along shortly. 
namaste
Edie

[This message has been edited by wovenwoman (edited August 12, 2003).]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi CC ..

Definitely follow the advice at http://www.starlingtalk.com regarding food and housing for the sparrow. For starters, you can leave the newspaper on the bottom but please cover it with an old towel, sweatshirt, or tee-shirt for better footing and traction. Your little bird clearly is not feathered fully on the back and is not ready to be on its own.

While not a tiny, tiny sparrow, ones this size can be a big job. If you are up to it .. more power to you .. if not, please post back, and we'll see if we can find a good rehabber in your area to take the little one.

If it is not self feeding .. you know you have to feed it!

Bless you and your mother for caring!

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited August 12, 2003).]


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

The starling diet is okay for now. Eventually when he starts eating on his own, you will need to feed him seeds and insects. It;s important to keep contact to a minimum, otherwise he becomes imprinted and won't survivein the wild. I always advice finding a rehabber who has other birds of the same species, to grow up with and learn from to be able to adapt to the wild. 

It's a lot of work to keep them fed when young and very easy for them to become imprinted, and if released then, the bird doesn't have much chance at all for survival, so carefully think this through before deciding to take this on.

I have two pet starlings (they can talk by the way







) because I raised them from babies, & they were definitely imprinted - I was new at helping birds then. I don't regret having them as my pets now..they are such a joy. But it's something you need to know about.


----------



## crackedcorn (Mar 26, 2002)

How can I get it to drink? When I had a baby pigeon last summer for one day, people on this forum recommended to put its beak in the water until it gets the message to drink. I really want it to drink. Please advise.

Does it fly? It gets very edgy if I come close and it flies around from corner to corner of the box. I don't think it could fly more than long hops.


----------



## crackedcorn (Mar 26, 2002)

It's so small and fragile I'm scared to touch it. I offered it water; don't know if its drinking I did not see it doing so. I also bought some Gatorade, baby cereal and dog food and I'm going to try to make the mixture.


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

You don't have to teach it to drink. Young sparrows get their water from the wet food you feed but always keep a shallow water cup in there for when the bird is ready.


----------



## crackedcorn (Mar 26, 2002)

I tried the food on the straw thing but it didn't work. Do I force feed and how?? Please help


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi CC,

You've got a difficult situation on your hands if the little sparrow won't gape for you. You are going to have to pick it up and as gently as possible pry the beak open and get either a syringe loaded with food in or insert some food by hand, straw, toothpick, or whatever. You have got to be careful not to hurt the bird in opening the beak, but you've got to get something food wise into the bird. It is apparently too young to eat/drink on its own but big enough to not want to accept you feeding it.

As I posted earlier .. a big challenge. I will continue looking for a rehabber in your area to help.

Go slowly and gently, and you can and will figure out how to feed the bird .. once you have been successful a time or two or three, the little bird will be more willing.

Terry Whatley


----------



## crackedcorn (Mar 26, 2002)

Thanks Terry. I'm in the New York City area.


----------



## crackedcorn (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm having no luck prying the beak open. 

If there are no rehabbers, could you find a place that can euthanize it? I don't want to see it starve to death.


----------



## crackedcorn (Mar 26, 2002)

After great effort, we managed to put in a tiny bit of food.

What could happen if we returned the bird to where we found it, next to a tree? Do you think the parent could recognize it and feed it there??


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

I seriosly doubt the parent is still there unless you know exactly where the nest is. What were the circumstances in which she found this bird?

Was it on the ground and could have been atatcked by a cat? These are all important things to figure out. Don't starve this bird. Someone hopefully will find a rehabber for you, but you simply gently squeeze the base of the beak to open it up. Drop in the morsels, close the mouth and it will swallow it. He needs to be fed at least once an hour.

Please continue to feed until you find a rehabber. There isno need to euthanize this bird. From the picture he's almost a fledgling and wouldn't have been fed by mom too much longer. 

You really need to find a rehabber. http://www.nyswrc.org/counties.htm 

Please call right away and in the meantime, soaked dog or cat food pellets. don't try to give it water. Please.


[This message has been edited by ddpowell (edited August 13, 2003).]


----------



## RollerMan64 (Jul 16, 2003)

Hello,
You can also buy mill worms from your local pet store to feed the baby, you can use tweezers to pick up the mill worms and use the tweezers to feed the baby........
The Infamous RollerMan!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi CC,

This rehabber was posted as a possible for you on the WLREHAB list:

terry pratt at 516 365 1780 she is the only bird rehabber that would take them in...

RollerMan's suggestion of feeding meal worms is a good one .. they are proper food for sparrows .. suggest drowning them or pinching the heads first before feeding.

Terry Whatley


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

CC,

All of these are great suggestions!

When I raised Poe, my pet crow we had a hard time feeding him at first.< Poe was saved from a neighborhood cat, and stiched up by my Mom> If you can get a med dropper, even an eyedropper, make a small slurry of baby food, the first stage meats work well <we used the Organics to be safe> and a lil bit of baby cereal fed him that. Crushed peas also are fine.

Covering his eyes a bit may help when feeding him. I usally did a cover with the right hand <I'm rt. handed> with my palm and a slight pressure on the corners of the beak with my thumb and index finger while holding him with my mid, forth and Pinky. Inject with the Left.

Sparrows Are very much like crows in the way the imprint. Though I have not had a sparrow myself I can say Poe was with me through my HS years and was a loyal friend. He went just about everywhere with me... Bird Diper and Lead on and he was set to go.

Poe lived 8 years with me till he passed on.

Good luck with your lil one.
Brightest Blessings!
Sandra



------------------
Freedom is the distance between Church and State
Homepage:
http://velvetdove2002.tripod.com/velvetdove/


----------



## crackedcorn (Mar 26, 2002)

We returned it to its environment. It was chriping like heck and seemed as if it was chasing squirrels, lol. Then we saw the parent come and feed it! It fed the baby four times! Birds are smart creatures. Then we saw the baby poking its beak into the ground (looking for worms I imagine). I'm glad we did this, because a cardboard box was no place for for a bird to live and I just couldn't handle it squirming and fighting for its life while I was just trying to feed it.
















Sorry for the large image size (>200K)









Thank you all for your advice and your kind words. It was very much appreciated.

[This message has been edited by crackedcorn (edited August 13, 2003).]


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

Then why did you even bother picking up the bird in the first place??? And when you put a bird back,don't set him on the ground but up higherin a bush. I'd be surprised if this guy makes it.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

That's great!! The picture is just beautiful with all the greenery!!

Mary


----------

